

Is the finance industry sucking up too many of America's brightest minds? - tknows
http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2011/04/talent_and_banks?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/suckingtoomanyminds

======
kls
As part of my freelancing I consult for the big Wall St. Firms, pretty much
all of them. When they have a deal and need technical insight they call me up.
One thing you quickly realize is that while they are a lot of bright people on
wall st. There are also a lot of dumb asses that think they are running a con
and think nobody sees that they have the mentality of a street hood. I will
say that almost all of the quants I have spoke with a very bright people. I
think saying that Wall St. is sucking up all the brightest minds frames the
intellectual capacity of Wall St. as being a little more luminary than
reality. Pedigree will get you just as far as intelligence in the sector.

